# I am doing my very first craft show



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I will get the app. in a few days and I am so excited. It is a church craft fair, which I think would be a good first show to do. Woooooooohooooooooo


----------



## heyjude (Sep 18, 2009)

Good for you! I'm sure you'll have a ball. Be sure to bring your camera.   

Jude


----------



## Rosey (Sep 18, 2009)

oh wow!!! Good luck! 

Pictures pictures!


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 18, 2009)

We wish you the best and yes take that camera.

Bruce


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Wishing you fantastic craft sale mojo . Have fun


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 19, 2009)

best of luck! sounds like fun.....we must see pix!!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 20, 2009)

good luck, bc!!

is it a pretty big fair?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

salty, it is not real big.  I am glad too, for being my first one. I kinda figured I will get a bit of experience and know what to expect the next time. Each time will be a learning experience I am sure. Ty for the good lucks and all. I will post pics, promise.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck.


----------

